# Southwest Ohio trout fishin'... even got a double header...



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

A double-- That's pretty cool !
I've had doubles hooked a few times in Ky but one always manages to wiggle free.
Many other fisherman?? What were you catching them on ??
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Seth Stephens (Jul 4, 2016)

May be heading there tomorrow... Nice to see the bite is heating up. I was there last Saturday and catch rates were not great. My friend and I each got one on brown powerbait.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Yummy looking stringer!

So, out of curiosity, what are yalls method for hunting out stockies? I've heard some guys say to move spots after so much time, and others that swear to sit put because they say the trout "circle" the lake/pond. This will be my third year attending the stockings. First year me and my girls did great on minnows and power bait, but I couldn't catch a rainbow to save my life last year.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

They love current,Watch for areas where the wind produces some current, good spots are often wind swept points,fish the edge, seam or eddie where current meets still water. Also keep your eyes open for fish breaking the surface, they won't necessarily be feeding on top but you'll certainly know what area to fish. 
I normally move around until I find fish and then fish that area thoroughly. I like a tiny Popeye jig ( 1/32 or1/64 oz) under a float tipped with a wax worm.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Is that an old classic Mitchell 300 reel?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I was just going to comment on your Mitchell Reel, nice to see them still being used.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Pretty sure its the Mitchell 304


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I was going to comment on the cool reel too, it does look like a old Mitchell. I am guessing (there) is in Eaton Ohio?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Mitchell 304 C.A.P. reel...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Black and white popeye jigs and velveeta cheese. The other day, it was popeyes and green power bait...


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

chadwimc said:


> Black and white popeye jigs and velveeta cheese. The other day, it was popeyes and green power bait...


I was near saying I couldn't afford Velveeta for bait, but I just spent six buck on cheese flavored power bait. Lol. I guess at least if I bring some crackers, I can have a snack while I'm not catching!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Cat Mangler said:


> I was near saying I couldn't afford Velveeta for bait, but I just spent six buck on cheese flavored power bait. Lol. I guess at least if I bring some crackers, I can have a snack while I'm not catching!


What does power bait taste like??? Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

chadwimc said:


> What does power bait taste like??? Oh, wait a minute...


The label says cheese, I'm hoping it's "gobment" cheese! I'll have to get back to ya on it!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Went this morning. What with stopping for gasoline and coffee, it took me longer to get there than it did to catch a basket full. They done














tore the paint and hair off a black popeye jig...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I did this trout a favor by harvesting him. I don't think he would have passed that rubber crawfish...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

5 more this morning after a doctor's appointment...


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

What lake is this at?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

cali2ohio said:


> What lake is this at?


 I would check the ODNR stocking schedule, shouldn't be very hard to figure out---
Some people may prefer not to say ?

Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

cali2ohio said:


> What lake is this at?


I've never understood the butt hurt from some on this site about public lands. I've been fishing at Rush Run near Hamilton, Ohio. The area around the boat dock seems to be the most productive. Although I did see a few fish caught on the dam this morning.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't think anyone was hurt, you've made 5 or 6 post without naming the lake so some may think you didn't want to name it. If a person has fished there it was easily recognizable in your pics and by knowing the stocking schedule it certainly was very easy to know where you were Fishing, certainly not a secret spot and I was certainly not gonna name the spot your Fishing in your thread.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

chadwimc said:


> I've never understood the butt hurt from some on this site about public lands. I've been fishing at Rush Run near Hamilton, Ohio. The area around the boat dock seems to be the most productive. Although I did see a few fish caught on the dam this morning.


Finally....... someone that just answers the question instead of telling you to look up every website or look at landmarks in the back ground...... thank you very much!!!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

cali2ohio said:


> Finally....... someone that just answers the question instead of telling you to look up every website or look at landmarks in the back ground...... thank you very much!!!


So, when ya goin???


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

I didn't even know this lake existed....lol.. might head up there sunday with my brother. It's his last weekend before he deploys for Iraq on April 1st


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

chadwimc said:


> I've never understood the butt hurt from some on this site about public lands. I've been fishing at Rush Run near Hamilton, Ohio. The area around the boat dock seems to be the most productive. Although I did see a few fish caught on the dam this morning.


Just dropped a copy of this off to the local Amish community . You're welcome.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

beaver said:


> Just dropped a copy of this off to the local Amish community . You're welcome.


The amish like to hit on stocking day...


----------

